# Qt 4.8 no audio device



## Criosphinx (Aug 27, 2015)

I was trying some Qt examples mostly Nokia examples that use OpenGL ES

I can compile them fine but trying to run some that also use audio I got this:

```
using null output device, none available

The program has unexpectedly finished.
```

It seems that Qt can't find any audio device I tried the AudioOutput example:

http://doc.qt.io/qt-4.8/qt-multimedia-audiooutput-example.html

And got the same result, then the Audio Devices example:

http://doc.qt.io/qt-4.8/qt-multimedia-audiodevices-example.html

and both Input and Output are empty.

I don't know how to fix this never had this problem before. What could be wrong?


----------



## Modanung (Sep 15, 2015)

Whether or not it makes you feel any better I'm having the same problem on Xubuntu trying to read audio input. Playing audio samples through QSound:: play() is no problem though.


----------



## Criosphinx (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm still trying to find the cause.

I'm not using KDE but I think its the same problem here: Thread yet-another-kde-sound-problem.51875

Audio works in all other programs, Gstreamer works, I'm using ports with default options (phonon with pulseaudio disabled).

Screenshot of the example programs I linked in first post:


----------

